# IPCPR Legislative Update



## Pablo (Oct 13, 1997)

*These Updates come courtesy of Chris MCalla of the IPCPR

California*
Assembly Bill (AB) 2088: proposed to require tobacco retail businesses to pay an annual licensing fee of $100 for each location. Currently, retailers pay a one-time fee of $100. Additionally, AB2088 would have increased the annual license fee for distributors and wholesalers from $1,000 to $1,500. The bill was sent back to the Assembly Committee on Health. 

*Colorado *
SB225 would prohibit a cigar-tobacco bar from allowing or using gaming devices or gaming equipment anywhere on the premises. Referred to the Committee on State, Veterans & Military Affairs.

*Iowa*
House Bill (HB) 2212-singed into law by governor. Creates the Smoke-Free Air Act. Bans public smoking throughout the state while exempting retail tobacco shops, private homes, 20 percent of hotel rooms, the Iowa Veterans' Home, and outdoor areas of publicly-accessible, businesses, and private clubs that have no employees, except when being used for a function in which the public is invited. 

*NH Cigar Bar Exemption Looks to Have Support in Legislature *
HB1457 would define a "Smoking bar" as an establishment that exclusively occupies an enclosed indoor space where the primary business is the retail sale of tobacco products for consumption on the premises. Business must possess a retail tobacco sales license. Additionally, that business may derive revenue from the sale of food, alcohol, and other beverages for consumption on the premises. HB1457 requires minors be prohibited. 

*Maine*
As part of HB1608, sections proposed an increase in the tobacco excise tax including an increase in the Other Tobacco Products  (OTP) excise tax from 20% to 78%. All tobacco tax increases were removed from the legislation.

*Massachusetts*
HB2188 proposed increasing the minimum purchase and possession age of tobacco products from 18 to 19. This legislation has been tabled for further study. 

*New Hampshire*
HB1457 proposes to exempt from the State's Indoor Smoking Act, a "smoking bar" where more than 60% of its total business income is derived from tobacco and tobacco-related products. If approved, HB1457 would be effective January 1, 2009.

_Note: A Legislative Action Alert was initiated in support of HB1457, and "Protect Your Liberty" countertop cards for distribution to customers were sent to all New Hampshire IPCPR retail members._

*New York*
AB7325 proposes to ban smoking on public beaches and golf courses. Would permit local governments that operate these venues to establish designated smoking areas. This legislation has been introduced and assigned to the Assembly Committee on Codes. 

*Iowa Smoking Ban Approved *
Retail Tobacco Shops, Other Locations Exempt
Know your target audience. Who are your most important customers, clients or prospects, and why? Know what is important to them and address their needs in your newsletter each month. Include a photo to make your newsletter even more appealing. Drive traffic to your website by entering teaser text for the article with a link to your website for readers to view the full text.

*Rhode Island*
Senate Bill (SB) 2087 proposes to increase the minimum age for purchasing tobacco from 18 to 21. The bill currently awaits assignment to a committee for a hearing for consideration. 

*Vermont*
HB149 proposes to prohibit anyone under the age of 16 from selling tobacco products. The legislation also would require the state Department of Liquor Control to issue retail tobacco sales licenses (currently issued by local governments).

*News: Australian Health Summit Proposes Nationally-required Fitness Tests for All Citizens *

Health experts at the Australia 2020 Summit on April 19-20 suggested banning cigarette sales, taxing junk food, reducing the cost of healthy food and subjecting citizens to annual fitness tests by 2020, among other things, to promote a healthy lifestyle and reduce illness. (news.com.au 04/21)


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

wow...
The last one threw me the most. I got a little shiver down my spine. Other than that.. some slightly good news, and a lot of Nanny-State-ism.


----------

